

Accident Explorer: Machine learning with traffic accident data - jherritz
https://blog.miosoft.com/2015/04/accident-explorer-machine-learning-with-traffic-accident-data/

======
th0br0
Don't get me wrong, but how does your problem-adapted version of DBSCAN
constitue a form of machine learning?

~~~
jherritz
Clustering is a form of unsupervised machine learning. Many people are
surprised to learn this.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsupervised_learning](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsupervised_learning)

------
SixSigma
If you have the Lat-long and trust it, why not extract the street using
OpenStreetMap?

~~~
jherritz
Great idea! Synthesizing additional signals to obtain more accurate results is
one of the core concepts of context platforms. Pulling in extra data from
other maps is something I'd seriously consider if the simplicity of the demo
use case wasn't the primary concern.

